# Help! Getting Agnus Castus/Vitex out of my system?!



## scorpiodragon

Does anyone know how long Agnus Castus/Vitex stays in your system for? Or what will help flush it out? I was taking it this cycle and it has messed me up even more and now I am 5+ days late! and I know I am not pregnant... I have been reading about how it can help normalize irregular cycles but also cause problems for some women... turns out I am the latter :cry: Anyone have any advice for me? I need to bring on the witch, I am crabby, crampy and just blah... it has been about 10 days since I last took it.
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## 060609

I know you're supposed to stop taking it at O. I actually tried it this cycle too, but I was thinking it messed me up more than helping so I stopped before O. I don't know how long it stays in your system but I didn't wanna read and run. Just wanted to let you know you're not the only one it doesn't work for!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

All these views and only one reply... :sad2: oh well I guess no one really knows the answer...

Thanks anyways girls! :flower:


----------



## Twinmad

:awww: babes.... i'm guilty on viewing only cos I wanted to know the answer to your question as well but sorry i'm just as clueless as you babes :hugs:

Scorpio's :witch: SHOW your UGLY OLD HAG FACE THIS INSTANT


----------



## stargirl69

I took the awful Agnus Castus this month to bring forward ovulation as was ovulating late - around cd22-24. BIG MISTAKE!! It caused spotting for 4-5 days after af and didn't ovulate until cd41!!! I hope it gets out my system quickly too. I think we just have to hope - there's no way of knowing. I stopped taking it around cd28 when realised it was pushing ovulation way back!

There is not enough information on the downsides of agnus castus on here, so I reply to like every one I see letting people know! I know it can work wonders for some, but I wish I'd been warned and would never have taken it.


----------



## Crypto1976

I dont have the answer I'm afraid. I only took it for 1 cycle and it messed everything up. My ov day got later and is very unpredictable now.

I learned my lesson about stuffing stuff down my neck. Its really dangerous on here to read about "amazing" things to help fall pregnant. I wont be doing it again. Good luck hun. XXX


----------



## WannaB

I know a way, pm me if you want and we can have a chat about it. Nothing illegal or underhanded ladies, just need to know a bit of info before recommendng it!:winkwink: Ha ha this post makes me sound sinister, Im not honest! :lol:


----------



## FBbaby

well surely if it is recommended to stop it after ov day because of the small, but possible risk of miscarriage, it must mean that it should be out of your system pretty much right away?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks for your replies, it makes me feel so much better that I am not the only one that is having problems after taking this!! You are right I have found hardly anything warning you about the problems, only all the good stuff with TTC!! I am never taking anything anymore... I will get pregnant when my body is ready, I just got to clear all this stuff out! WannaB I PM'd you, FBaby, it makes sense what you are saying but all I know is that that I am never this late and I am thinking that these herbs are the culprit...


----------



## beauty

I would say its like any tablets you take i prob think it be out your system with about a week.. xx


----------



## Crypto1976

Some tablets (like clomid!) take 43 days. It all depends on the half life, and as it is a herb I would think there isnt much data on it.

One of the reasons that there is only good stuff is that it has not been tested to any great degree and the clinical trials that have looked at it have been far from supportive of its benefits.

Certainly their do seem to be ladies on here that swear by it, but it seems to have its pitfalls too. xx


----------



## Caterpiller

Hey scorpiodragon found this on Agnus Castus - the note at the bottom said the following:

Note:
With its emphasis on long-term balancing of a woman's hormonal system, Agnus Castus is not a fast-acting herb. For premenstrual syndrome or frequent or heavy periods, Agnus Castus can be used continuously for four to six months. Women with amenorrhea and infertility can remain on Agnus Castus for twelve to eighteen months, unless pregnancy occurs during treatment.

Side effects of using Agnus Castus are rare. Minor gastrointestinal upset and a mild skin rash with itching have been reported in less than 2% of the women monitored while taking Agnus Castus. It is not recommended for use during pregnancy. 

https:#//www.herbwisdom.com/herb-agnus-castus.html

It would seem that it will take considerable time for it to build up in your system.


----------



## sar35

do u think cos i took it for 12 days that its making my af late???


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know what to advise other than maybe a flush of some sort. You could try like a cleanse system... I would imagine it *might* help... but I haven't a clue really! I don't think herbals stay with us for too long after we stop using them! :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks Caterpillar... I have no idea if this is what indeed what has affected my cycle this month, just that is what I did differently so I assume it is the problem... I just want to bring on my period and get this and the Dong Quai out of my system... I have been reading about both now and it seems they taking these herbs can make a period late, a period early, move ovulation up or push it forward... so who knows what I have done! I am just keeping my fingers crossed that she shows so I can stop worrying which probably isn't helping the situation either...


----------



## caz81

i would imagine it is out of your system pretty quick as you have to stop taking it at ovulation to prevent it causing m/c so must be gone within a week


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks Megg! I don't know if they stay in your system long either... (it would make that they wouldn't) but it seems like it is still effecting me over a week after I stopped taking them so... who knows!


----------



## sar35

Excuse me for butting in but just looked at your chart... is it possible you could of ov'd o cd23 as your temps look like you did...then you would only be 11dpo and infact due to have af in 4days??? maybe ac gave u false ov like me! hope you get answers soon xxx


----------



## Crypto1976

Without throwing one herb at another...! When I had an allegic reaction to an anti biotic I had to drink loads of bottled water and took milk thistle.... try googling it and see what you think, I am loathed to "recommend" it.....X


----------



## scorpiodragon

No butting... butt away! LOL Look at my chart all ya want!
Hmm... perhaps you are right, that makes me feel a little better! Too bad hubby has been away on business hehe! My temps are wacky now though so who knows... just a waiting game I guess! I hope you get your cycle sorted out too!


----------



## sar35

hmmm yr cp was ok when ov was detected maybe im just confusing things.... but ac might of messed things up, i thought i ov'd on cd 12 but seems i havent at all, not sure im gonna take it now ive heard all these things ....good luck x


----------



## Mummy2georgia

WannaB said:


> I know a way, pm me if you want and we can have a chat about it. Nothing illegal or underhanded ladies, just need to know a bit of info before recommendng it!:winkwink: Ha ha this post makes me sound sinister, Im not honest! :lol:

I know this post was a few years ago, but I am having the same issue. I stated taking this on - 1 CD, and I am now on CD13 and still bleeding, think it has really mucked me up. I stopped taking 3 days ago and wonder how I can get rid sooner. Any help appriciated!

Thanks


----------

